
Short bursts of exercise may prime the brain for learning - EndXA
https://www.psychologytoday.com/gb/blog/the-athletes-way/201907/short-bursts-exercise-may-prime-the-brain-learning
======
KurtMueller
While it's not learning necessarily, I can tell you that on the days where I
get to the gym to do some sort of cardio before work, I can obtain and
maintain focus all day, especially if I eat light. As another anecdote, my
10-15 minute bike commute also helps greatly with focus. On days when I get up
and drive to the office, by 3:00 PM, I'm dragging.

------
sirgg0119
Just says in mice...

